

App Store Rejected My App Due To Release Note - kevin0722
http://kuvalab.tumblr.com/post/78589668502/app-store-rejected-my-app-due-to-release-note

======
hownottowrite
This happened to me once. I had a joke in the help file. They actually called
me to discuss it.

------
olgeni
Proper SSL is nowhere to be seen. Please provide information.

